# Tiffany tarnishing



## flungflung83

I did a really stupid thing.  Well I forgot I had some of my tiffany silver pieces on and went for a swim in the pool.  When I came out I noticed they were all greyish and looked dull.  At first I was like WTF?  Then realized it was the chlorine in the pool.  

Is this fixable?  I was thinking about sending them in to Tiffanys to get them 'fixed', not even knowing if it could be done.  Then I remembered reading a post using some kind of cleaning polish for silver?  Will this work?  I read that it would work to make them shinier, but in my case they got really tarnished pretty badly.  Where would this be available?  Any particular kind that works best?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## LVgal1972

Sorry to hear that. I was told that silver should not come in contact with chemicals (chlorine is a pretty harsh chemical) like perfume, alcohol and all that or it will lose its luster. Even our skin's acidity causes silver to tarnish too. You can try to have it polished at Tiffany's or your local jewelry store or try those silver polishing cloths. Jewelry shops or your local supermarket or hardware store may also have those silver jewelry cleaners. I have the cloth and it works wonders for my Tiffany bracelet and necklace.


----------



## sparklemint

I bought silver polishing "mitts" from Tiffany.  They are impregnated with a silver cleaning chemical.  They are amazing!!!  I highly recommend them.  I paid $20 for the pair.  So worth it, you can actually see the grime come off your silver onto the mitten, and they last a long time!  You are never supposed to wash them, you let them get dark and "ugly"!  I have had mine for a couple of years!
Best of luck!


----------



## peace43

You can also buy the silver polishing cloths at Macys in the jewelry section.


----------



## flungflung83

Thanks for the help ladies.  I thought I was going to have to trash them or something.  Shows how much I know about silver.  Phew.. =]


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Good luck getting the tarnish off...but the silver polishing cloths work like a charm!


----------



## brwneyedgrl

I use the cloth and the Tiffany silver polish spray.  However, I feel like I can never get it as clean and sparkly as I would like.  Even when I have been cleaning it for 5-10 min with the spray and an old t-shirt, I finish it by using the jewelry cloth, but there are still black marks on the cloth.  Are you able to polish it to the point that there are no black marks on your cloth?


----------



## peace43

brwneyedgrl said:


> I use the cloth and the Tiffany silver polish spray.  However, I feel like I can never get it as clean and sparkly as I would like.  Even when I have been cleaning it for 5-10 min with the spray and an old t-shirt, I finish it by using the jewelry cloth, but there are still black marks on the cloth.  Are you able to polish it to the point that there are no black marks on your cloth?



Never!!!  There's always black marks but polishing silver still helps to make it look nice!  But, if you have a silver item polished professionaly (at Tiffany's), it looks almost brand new!!!


----------



## tokigrl

Hello!
OK Ive not worn my jewelry lately so  my collection of silver pieces from Tiffany has built up so much tarnish

it takes so long for me to use the Tiffany silver polishing cloth plus the cleanser...is there an easier way to clean the jewelry?  or any better cleaning products than the ones sold at Tiffany?

What do you guys use?

Thanks!!~*


----------



## jhazn85

I just use regular sterling silver cleaner that I buy at Bed, Bath, and Beyond.  I just dip the jewelry in, and ten seconds later, it's tarnish-free!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Yup I use that too, though my heart toggle necklace is pretty bad so I think I'll have to have it done professionally, then later on do it with my own cleaner.


----------



## Keane Fan

how much does tiffany's charge to clean it btw?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I'm sure the prices have changed since then but when I used to have them done, it was $8 for my bracelets and $15 for my necklaces.


----------



## simpleplan

Only take to the store for a professional Tiffany steam clean.


----------



## aquablueness

you should try the baking soda remedy, i think if you do a search on tarnished jewelry you'll find it!


----------



## CastoCreations

This little recipe from a jewelry friend is an inexpensive and quick way to clean any sterling silver (Tiffany's silver isn't any different than other sterling silver- it's just from Tiffany's)...



> A great way to clean your jewelry is to get an aluminum pan, like the disposable ones. Add really hot water, not boiling, but very hot. Add 2 teaspoons of baking soda and 1 tsp. of salt. Stir a bit. Add jewelry and let soak for 10min. Rinse and dry thoroughly. Viola&#8217; just like new. This will remove tarnish, and also is safe for all jewelry components including swarovski&#8217;s and pearls.



I don't know about the pearl part though...cleaning pearls should be done by a professional jeweler in my opinion.


----------



## chanel princess

Lvbabydoll said:


> I'm sure the prices have changed since then but when I used to have them done, it was $8 for my bracelets and $15 for my necklaces.


 
wow i can't imagine having to pay for cleaning my tiffany's...
the tiffany & co. on bloor street in toronto offers complimentary cleaning


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I just use a regular jewelry cleaner.  Make sure to really dry the silver and then buff it with your cloth.
I "invested" (30 bucks) in a little jewelry box that is lined with some tarnish resistant cloth and it really does work.  I got mine from QVC.com (silver safekeeper), but I am sure they are available elsewhere.


----------



## Keane Fan

Lvbabydoll said:


> I'm sure the prices have changed since then but when I used to have them done, it was $8 for my bracelets and $15 for my necklaces.


is it really effective


----------



## to_the_nines

> I "invested" (30 bucks) in a little jewelry box that is lined with some tarnish resistant cloth and it really does work. I got mine from QVC.com (silver safekeeper), but I am sure they are available elsewhere.


that's really cool!!! i'm gonna have to keep my eye out for one...  thanks!


----------



## Fishfood

Keane Fan said:


> is it really effective


 
Very. I have started bringing my older pieces in and they look brand new! Course, they weren't tarnished much to begin with... the tougher pieces go in next!


----------



## ladyjane76

One time I took my bean into tiffanys to get cleaned and they told me to come back in 1 hour when I came back the girl was so nervous but the chain had snapped, so they had to send it away to be replace of course that and the cleaning then was complimentary. of course I had to wait 2 weeks and drive 45 min round trip. pain in the@@@. but its shiny now. I heard a little a very little toothpaste works as well. just foam it up in your hand, lather it on the piece rinse while lathering. minty smelling too


----------



## margaritaxmix

The silver polishing cloth works WONDERS.


----------



## FijiBuni

I just use the silver polishing cloth from tiffanys and I have to say its like magic... it took away my tarnish on one of my necklaces that was bad


----------



## bnjj

I just use regular, everyday silver cleaner.  I dip my pieces in and a few seconds later they come out perfectly clean.  Tiffany silver is not any different than any other 925 silver.


----------



## DESIGNER_WHORE

margaritaxmix said:


> The silver polishing cloth works WONDERS.


 
YES, it does work wonders.  I try to take my jewelry to the boutique as often as possible for cleaning, but make great use of the cloth when I'm short on time.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

UGH I've had my tiffany pieces like 10 months and they are already a bit tarnished. The cloth made it slightly better. It is SO annoying that you pay so much $$$$ for it and thats the quality you get. Then on the other hand my adina silver that I've had for about 8 months and cost much much less is still really bright and untarnished.


----------



## Viviana325

Keane Fan said:


> how much does tiffany's charge to clean it btw?



I was there a couple of weeks ago and prices did go up a little. A necklace is $10.00, earrings are $5.00 and I think bracelets are 10.$ But it was worth every pennie, my jewelry looked brand new. and you can pick it up the very same day...


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

After you finish cleaning your silver pieces you should think about getting a silver safe keeper box to keep the pieces from tarnishing again.   I have a couple of them and I've had them for about a year now and so far so good my pieces are tarnish free.


----------



## xoxo_chanel

i need help! so im no where near a tiffany's at the moment, and some of my necklaces are tarnishing i think because of the heat a humidity. are there any other alternatives to get rid of the tarnishing besides going to tiffanys? im near a walgreens so any comments would be helpful!!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

I have a ton of Tiffany that has tarnished.

You need to buy a cream silver cleaner.  it works really well.

I got mine from Avon.  It comes in a tube..and its sorta gritty like soft scrub. a silver polishing cloth works well too.

But my Tiffany 1837 jewelery has tarnished and I still ahd trouble getting the black out of the numbers and lettering that is sorta lower then the rest of the ring.

Silver is weird.. some pieces have never tarnished and others did right away.


----------



## divadivine682

I have many tiffany pieces and they do tarnish a little. The best method I've used is a silver polishing cloth...they have two sides. One side is made to remove the tarnish (you'll see all the black some off onto the cloth) and the other is to buff it super shiny. Seriously works wonders! I would use it before any of the abrasive stuff first.


----------



## Snowqueen!

A cream silver polish should be fine.  I just use the same one from the grocery that I use on the sterling flatware, but it is not "gritty" at all.


----------



## bagsforme

I bought some silver cleaner at Bed, Bath, Beyond that you can just dip your jewelry in.  It works really well instead of using a cloth.  Or you can take it to any jeweler.

 I recently was in one of their stores and it looked like a lot of the stuff in the cases needed to be polished.  That's why I don't think I'll buy any more silver Tiffany.


----------



## keodi

divadivine682 said:


> I have many tiffany pieces and they do tarnish a little. The best method I've used is a silver polishing cloth...they have two sides. One side is made to remove the tarnish (you'll see all the black some off onto the cloth) and the other is to buff it super shiny. Seriously works wonders! I would use it before any of the abrasive stuff first.


 
I agree. I love the cloth more than I do the actual tiffany polish..it works wonders!


----------



## eviemarie

One of mine tanished within 2 months of getting it I was gutted as it was my first one. When I phoned tiffany they told me to buy the cream an it really worked.

x


----------



## sign_coach925T

oh i am now scared b/c my 1837 ring has not tarnished. although i use it so infrequently. Sometimes where it for weeks at a time or put it away for weeks.


----------



## VPT

I have one of these it cleans more than just jewelry - water-resistant watches, spectacles, etc.


----------



## Loveitall

divadivine682 said:


> I have many tiffany pieces and they do tarnish a little. The best method I've used is a silver polishing cloth...they have two sides. One side is made to remove the tarnish (you'll see all the black some off onto the cloth) and the other is to buff it super shiny. Seriously works wonders! I would use it before any of the abrasive stuff first.


 
Where do you buy these cloths, and by what company?


----------



## sputnik

tiffany silver is no different from any other kind of silver. it tarnishes. there are a tonne of products out there that will clean it up.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

when i get new tiffany's pieces, my store always gives me a new polishing cloth with my jewelry.


----------



## TravelBug

Tooth paste works too


----------



## kmh1190

I would definitely recommend the silver polishing cloth.  I bought mine from Walmart for $6 and it is made by Connoiseurs.  I recommend the cloth over the cleaner that smells like toilet bowl-cleaner in which you dip your silver.  I have used that on other silver items and IMO it kind of strips the shiny finish and the items seem to tarnish even quicker.


----------



## stevenash

My favorite way to clean silver is to line a bowl with aluminum foil, put the silver pieces on the foil, cover liberally with baking soda and pour boiling water over the top.  Let it sit for a few minutes and voila!  No more tarnish.  It's a chemical reaction, but it seems like magic to me.


----------



## RaquelleBelle

This thread has scared the heck out of me!

I don't own any, but I never would have thought a TIFFANY's silver piece would tarnish so quickly!  I mean I know good pieces can tarnish like that over time, but that quickly?

I guess I'm not one to like to do a lot of maintenance on my jewelry.


----------



## MarissaBee

It doesn't matter what brand it is, silver is silver is silver. And it tarnishes. It's a natural chemical reaction caused by exposure to oxygen, and it's not indicative of poor quality. It just happens.

There's lots of options. You can get that liquid cleaner where you just dip the piece in and the tarnish just disappears! It's great. Or you can get the cream or a cloth. They all work pretty well. If it's a piece with lots of detail or a recessed design, then the liquid jewelry bath stuff will probably work best.  Also, the jewelry bath cleaners usually come with a little gentle toothbrush thingie so you can scrub.


----------



## Junkenpo

shucks... i was telling my DF I should've taken before and after shots of the tiffany jewelery i just polished.  I wear my bracelet all the time and it patinas rather than tarnishes, but i like to polish it from time to time, but my heart lariat necklace ALWAYS tarnishes.  

I use a wash cloth rag and Wrights silver polish.. it has the consistency and look of cream cheese...only purplish..lol.   rinse it off in cool water when done & it's bright and silvery as new.


----------



## RaquelleBelle

MarissaBee said:


> It doesn't matter what brand it is, silver is silver is silver. And it tarnishes. It's a natural chemical reaction caused by exposure to oxygen, and it's not indicative of poor quality. It just happens.


 

I realize this, but I've never owned a piece that tarnished *as quickly* as some of these ladies say their Tiffany's pieces has.

I still think their necklaces look divine though!

I guess I'm just a lower-maintenance kinda gal.


----------



## MarissaBee

I understand Raquelle, it can definitely be a hassle to bother with!


----------



## bijou

i went into tiffany's and purchased the silver tarnishing spray & the cloth.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Tiffany sells a cloth and a liquid cleaner.  You can usually find both on ebay - or call Tiffany and inquire about an over-the-phone purchase.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

RaquelleBelle said:


> I realize this, but I've never owned a piece that tarnished *as quickly* as some of these ladies say their Tiffany's pieces has.
> 
> I still think their necklaces look divine though!
> 
> I guess I'm just a lower-maintenance kinda gal.



Hmm.. I've had my tiffany heart tag bracelet for about 5 years now and I wear it daily - and it's got no tarnish on it  - but I do use a silver cleaner every so often (probably 2x a year) and use a cloth whenever I'm bored to buff it up.  My engagement ring is also tiffany silver - and I've been wearing it daily for 9 months now - and it also has no sign of tarnish .  But as I said, when I'm bored, I have a habit of polishing my silver with whatever cloth may be near by - so that may be the answer


----------



## estherriver

My home made tarnish remedy is to take glass bowl, line it with tin foil, add warm water, liquid fabric softener and salt.  Throw the Silver in there for 10 minutes or so, and rinse.  No scrubbing necessary.

When you're not wearing your Silver jewelry, keep it in a sealed plastic baggie.  This will help to keep it from tarnishing.


----------



## VuittonsLover

RaquelleBelle said:


> I realize this, but I've never owned a piece that tarnished *as quickly* as some of these ladies say their Tiffany's pieces has.
> 
> I still think their necklaces look divine though!
> 
> I guess I'm just a lower-maintenance kinda gal.


 I have lots of Tiffany Silver and not everything I own has tarnished.

My Peretti Bean necklaces are still perfect.  As is my heart necklace/bracelet sets.

But.. all of my 1837 jewlery has tarnished.  Ring, bracelet and earrings.


----------



## estherriver

I'm pretty sure their silver is rhodium plated, so it's really a matter of how quickly the rhodium wears off leaving the silver vulnerable to the air.  Additionally, our body chemistry makes a difference.


----------



## Snowqueen!

Body chemistry makes quite a difference.  I also find things tarnish more often in Florida than they did when I lived in Colorado.  Maybe the heat and humidity makes it tarnish more quickly?

However, it takes fewer than 5 minutes to polish a piece of jewelry.  Even if you have to do it once a month, this really isn't a big deal...


----------



## bagaholic85

^^i was just going to say that body chemistry is one of the biggest components to silver tarnishing.  and exposure to fluorescent light doesnt help.  cleaning silver jewelry is easy though IMO


----------



## luckygirl83

stevenash said:


> My favorite way to clean silver is to line a bowl with aluminum foil, put the silver pieces on the foil, cover liberally with baking soda and pour boiling water over the top.  Let it sit for a few minutes and voila!  No more tarnish.  It's a chemical reaction, but it seems like magic to me.



Yes, that works well!!


----------



## sinniebunnie

does toothpaste still work on silver? i use it on my silver still =P


----------



## Snowqueen!

Toothpaste may be too abrasive.  You may want to go with a commercial polish.


----------



## mulberryroxanne

Some of my Tiffany silver suffers a little tarnishing, it's mainly due to an individuals acidity level in the skin, I don't really have any trouble with the bold smooth items like my bone cuff or Orchid earrings, but my more fiddly items do, like the heart link necklace. 

However, I could not live without this;

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380041228962

It's a pinky paste that lathers up like soap, you use the sponge pad to 'shampoo' your item, it takes 2 mins to do, run the jewellery under the tap and hey presto! Just like new, can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## elle tee

Yeah, sterling silver tarnishes.  Humidity definitely affects it.  I was also told by a Tiffany's rep that putting silver away when it is wet or storing it someplace humid will tarnish it quicker.  I use the Tiffany's brand polish and apply it with a soft towel, I also use an old, soft toothbrush to apply the polish on necklace chains.  For whatever reason, stuff that I drop off at Tiffany's comes back shinier and stays nice longer than stuff I do myself, but I do get good results with at-home polishing.


----------



## ajf5000

Sea air also causes things to tarnish faster.

It took quite a few years for my Tiffany jewelry to start tarnishing.

Banana Republic jewelry has to be the worst. I had it maybe a year. The jewelry was brown and looked terrible. I didn't even feel like salvaging it. I just threw it away.

The Something Silver website has cloths and cleaners as well.


----------



## ajf5000

One more thing...

QVC sells jewelry boxes that have a "silver safekeeper" lining in them. I haven't had it long enough to vouch for it but it seems like a good idea.


----------



## pipi

I heard somewhere that storing your silver jewelry with a piece of blackboard chalk keeps it from tarnishing. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## bayoucitygal

divadivine682 said:


> I have many tiffany pieces and they do tarnish a little. The best method I've used is a silver polishing cloth...they have two sides. One side is made to remove the tarnish (you'll see all the black some off onto the cloth) and the other is to buff it super shiny. Seriously works wonders! I would use it before any of the abrasive stuff first.



I use this as well. It works great, but it's a bit time consuming.


----------



## ayla

I would advise everyone not to use the silver dip (the liquid) as much as possible - try to use it very, very sparingly as the way that this liquid "cleans" is that it strips the upper most layer from the silver. 

I find plastic baggies work the best for preventing tarnish, just make sure you wipe the silver down before it goes into a bag. A silver cloth is well worth the investment !


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

estherriver said:


> I'm pretty sure their silver is rhodium plated, so it's really a matter of how quickly the rhodium wears off leaving the silver vulnerable to the air.  Additionally, our body chemistry makes a difference.



A jeweler outside of Tiffany told me this, and upon calling Tiffany with the rhodium "accusation" they were appalled and said that *none* of their items are plated with rhodium, that they are 100% "fine quality 925 silver".


----------



## Couturegrl

^Where do you find one of those?


----------



## missD

$4 Connoisseurs Jewelry cleaner at CVS. The regular (red) one works wonders on both silver and fine jewelry


----------



## Junkenpo

hi hi!

you can use the sterling polishing cloth, i get mine at walmart... i don't like the dips.. i had a piece turn yellowish after.. so now i use this sterling polish cream-cheese-consistency stuff....

You can see how effective it is in my thread  here:http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...t-co-silver-before-after-pictures-332012.html


----------



## TylerDurden

I just use the Tiffany polish cloth after I wear it and then store it in the pouch that it comes with and that's more than enough to keep it looking new.


----------



## BasicResearch

LivinLuxuriously said:


> A jeweler outside of Tiffany told me this, and upon calling Tiffany with the rhodium "accusation" they were appalled and said that *none* of their items are plated with rhodium, that they are 100% "fine quality 925 silver".



Why were they appalled? 
Rhodium is a precious metal far more expensive than silver and resistant to corrosion.  Their jewelry products would be less maintenance and retain their silver color much longer if plated with rhodium.  It's silly that they were appalled.


----------



## NYCBelle

get a silver polishing cloth or the liquid to clean silver and that should do the trick. i have a big silver polish cloth and it works wonders.  you can also take it to a jewelry store to get them super shiny and cleaned.


----------



## aquablueness

^^ ita, any jewelry store should help you get your item cleaned up and spiffy-like-new


----------



## alliemia

sign_coachboi said:


> oh i am now scared b/c my 1837 ring has not tarnished. although i use it so infrequently. Sometimes where it for weeks at a time or put it away for weeks.


 
the more you wear silver, the less it tarnishes, so that is probably why.


----------



## rleb

Clearly your Tiffany pieces are fake.

Are you aware of that?


----------



## ayla

rleb said:


> Clearly your Tiffany pieces are fake.
> 
> Are you aware of that?


 
I fail to understand how tarnish on silver makes silver pieces fake. 

Please be respectful to all posters, this is set out in the Purse Forum rules.


----------



## black jade

don't used baking soda, it wrecks the piece over time.  Also don't use toothpaste (some people recommend this). Easiest way and safest to clean heavily tarnished silver jewelry is with those rub on pastes called 'silver polish' (there are various brands) that you buy in the grocery store that also clean flatware and plate.  Just rub a little on when the piece is dry, wash the paste off and the tarnish comes off also, dry your piece.  If it's a little more tarnished, rub a little harder.

It takes about 5 minutes of your time. 

I only use the silver polishing clothes for pieces that have gems that can't go in water, like pearls.  They are also abrasive (though less so than baking soda) and will take some of your piece away.

Tiffany and other proprietary silver cleaners are the exact same stuff that's in the grocery store, just packaged prettier and in smaller amounts, and more expensive.


----------



## jordanjordan

I  use the paste stuff that comes in a dark blue container and it works really well.  I store a lot of my stuff in the pouches in a jewelry box and I think that helps keep it from tarnishing.  When I used to have a necklace "tree" and left them out my stuff was always tarnished.


----------



## lmschaffer

CastoCreations said:


> This little recipe from a jewelry friend is an inexpensive and quick way to clean any sterling silver (Tiffany's silver isn't any different than other sterling silver- it's just from Tiffany's)...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the pearl part though...cleaning pearls should be done by a professional jeweler in my opinion.


 

Can you use this with gemstones ??
ie : john hardy bracelet with citrine stones?


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

rleb said:


> Clearly your Tiffany pieces are fake.
> 
> Are you aware of that?


 
If you have silver that doesn't tarnish under normal conditions, that is fake.


----------



## gabz

polishing cloths are abrassive? i use mine all the time! oops


----------



## Designer_Homme

*Tiffany use Sterling Silver, it is the same as any other Sterling Silver, will tarnish in time or due to condition & enviroment that causes oxidisation. Some Sterling Silver can stay shiny longer because they have extra treatment like Rhodium Plating, White Gold Plating or Platinum Plating. Yes, it would wear off & tarnish eventually in time, especially if you're wearing it everyday or often. I am not sure if Tiffany pieces has any plating to prevent them from tarnishing fast however i do own some pieces, they don't tarnish that fast or easily. As with all Sterling Silver if you keep them away from cosmeceutical care products like moisturisers or hand cream & perfume, they are fine. Always clean Sterling Silver with Sterling Silver Polishing Cloth or Jewelry Cleaning Cloth, do not rub too hard, do not rub on soft gemstones like lapis, coral or pearl etc. Using Silver Dip or other Liquid Chemical Wash only if it is necessary, if the piece is heavily tarnish or has certain hard to reach spot, dip in chemical for a minute, do not soak for long duration or it will damage the item causing it to tarnish fast or easily. Do not soak item that has any treatment like Rhodium/Gold/Platinum plating or oxidised effect, it will damage/remove the treatment. after soaking, rinse it with water & buff it to shine with soft cotton/microfibre cloth or silver/jewelry polishing cloth. When not in use, keep sterling pieces in airtight bag, resealer plastic bag or silversafe bag. After wearing, rinse with water & wipe it dry before storing it can prevent it from tarnishing fast. Personally, i do not like to use Silver Polishing Cream as it is very abrasive, after polishing it will be full of fine scratches & lines. It is a big NO NO to use Metal Polish on any Sterling Silver, it will permanently damage your item & it will tarnish very fast & heavily.*



lmschaffer said:


> Can you use this with gemstones ??
> ie : john hardy bracelet with citrine stones?


 
*All Silver Dip or Chemical Liquid are not for use to any Sterling Silver with soft gemstones as it will permanently damage the gemstones causing it to be brittle or become matt with no shine, Citrine is fine as it is from Quartz Family which has MOH scale of 7 however please note Rose Quartz is much softer although it is also from Quartz Family.*


----------



## black jade

Vegas Long Legs said:


> If you have silver that doesn't tarnish under normal conditions, that is fake.


Actually when you wear them all the time (except in chlorine swimming pools obviously), silver jewelry tarnishes less.  the same with SS flatware.  If you use it every day, you still have to polish it, but MUCH less often.  silver likes to be used.

It's the alloy in sterling that tarnishes.  980 and 960 silver, especially 980 don't tarnish hardly at all because they are more pure (sterling is only 92.7% pure).  

rhodium dipped won't tarnish, obviously, but will need to be re-dipped eventually and personally I can't stand the look of rhodium on anything, whether silver or white gold, it makes jewelry look like a chrome car bumper to me.  that's just my opinion--I know there are people who like that kind of 'space-age' look it has.

Silver can also tarnish more or less according to your body chemistry.  there are people who can't wear silver because it tarnishes on them just about right away!  the moment they put it on.  Seriously.

In my country, which is near silver mines so there is a lot of beautiful silver jewelry, they say you can tell if you're getting sick from looking at your silver bangles--they start to turn off-colored before you feel ill.  My grandmother and other old ladies used to say this--I don't know if it's true or an old-wives tale because it never happened to me.


----------



## krisalyn

if you really like the piece, you should bring it to a professional jeweler and ask them to rhodium plate it. that way, i will not tarnish so easily. Depending on how you wear your jewelry, rhodium plating can last up to a couple years. It won't turn your jewelry yellow or damage it.


----------



## nchid2700

SOOOO disappointed...  I normally ALWAYS wear Tiffany jewelry and have always been happy with the way it holds up.  I have some pieces for 5+ years that I have never even polished or cleaned and they don't even have a speck of tarnish on them and still look shiny and new...

So can ANYONE please tell me why this necklace I purchased exactly 2 WEEKS AGO from today looks like this?  It's practically blackkkk!!!  PLEASE NOTE THAT I ONLY WORE THIS NECKLACE 3 TIMES TOTAL, AND WHEN I WAS NOT WEARING IT, IT WAS STORED IN ITS LITTLE BLUE BAG!  I also do not shower or swim with my jewelry on, and do not spray perfume on my neck when I am wearing necklaces. 

I just do not get it???  I've NEVER in my life had a piece of jewelry tarnish this horribly...AND IN SUCH A SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME!  I purchased it directly from Tiffany, so authenticity is not an issue...  Also, the matching bracelet that I bought on the SAME DAY is in PERFECT condition, still looking perfectly shiny and new...and I've been wearing that bracelet EVERY single day since I purchased it...so it couldn't be a body chemistry/acidity issue if I've been wearing the bracelet and that's fine, could it???

Please view the pictures I posted below and offer your suggestions...  Also, if anyone knows any solutions to clean this kind of tarnish, your help would be greatly appreciated!  I'm also going to post a picture of the matching bracelet that I purchased along with the necklace so you can see how shiny and perfect that still looks...

Thanks.

*HERE ARE THE BEFORE PICTURES...2 WEEKS AGO FROM TODAY:*












*(And here is a picture of the bracelet, for reference...)

*



*

AND HEREEEE IS THE UGLY MESS THAT I'M DEALING WITH TWO WEEKS/3 WEARINGS LATER:






















THE BRACELET, HOWEVER, IS STILL BEAUTIFUL AND GOING STRONG!  WTFFF???





*


----------



## Candice0985

omg! I would bring that back asap! I know silver tarnishes....but that is not acceptable...


----------



## ChiChi143

I would take it back.  That's totally unacceptable...especially after 2 weeks!


----------



## LVkitty

That is awful! I would bring it back too, I've never seen that before.


----------



## darkangel07760

omg I am so sorry that happened to you!  I have personally have never had that happen with my Tiffany silver, and I spray perfume, rub lotion, and apply sunscreen without removing my jewelry.
However, I had a coworker that got a mini tag necklace like that last year, and the same thing happened to her.  
Definitely exchange it.


----------



## nchid2700

Well, the closest Tiffany is like 3.5 hours away from me   Does anyone know if I called them, and explained my issue and sent it back, if they would refund me?  I was just going to resell it, but I honestly don't know of anyone who would even WANT a necklace in this condition...  It's sooooo bad.  It's disgusting...  I've never had a problem like this with ANY of my Tiffany jewelry, and that's basically all I wear...  I just don't know what could have caused it, if I wore the bracelet on the same days (and then some!), and that is still in perfect condition?


----------



## twitspie

email them these pics!


----------



## eye candy

Call your closest Tiffany store's customer service.  I'm sure they will help you.  You might have to mail this necklace back to them since you live far from the store.  

I'm sure Tiffanys would fix this issue without questions.  They do free rhodium platings, cleanings, chain lengthenings, etc ...


----------



## prettysquare

wow you're not exaggerating. I've never seen my tiffany pieces do that either. The most is some slight brown tarnish if I leave them exposed to air over weeks on my dresser. 

I'd agree with emailing and attaching those photos for proof.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I have never seen anything like that. I hope that Tiffany exchanges it!

If you don't want to go that route, you can easily polish it with silver polish.


----------



## HeidiD

Wow...I have many, many Tiffany silver pieces and have never seen anything like that at all.  Some pieces I've had for about 10 years and they look great and I do nothing more than wipe them when the silver cleaning cloth.  I can't imagine how that happened.  I would definitely call or email them and send them the pics.  I have no doubt they will replace your necklace or refund your money.  If you can't get to a store I'm sure it would not be a problem to ship the necklace back to them.  I've always had great customer service from Tiffany.  Sorry that happened to your pretty necklace.  Hopefully you'll get it straightened out soon.  Let us know the outcome.


----------



## Forsyte

Holy cow, that's incredible! Yes I would talk to customer service.


----------



## amateurjeweler

Call your closest Tiffany store's customer service.  I'm sure they will help you.  You might have to mail this necklace back to them since you live far from the store.  

I'm sure Tiffanys would fix this issue without questions.  They do free rhodium platings, cleanings, chain lengthenings, etc ...[/QUOTE]

Tiffany offers free rhodium plating on sterling items? Is this true? What about ruthenium? I'd love to turn a couple of pieces gunmetal.

Back to topic, I once bought a Frank Gehry cuff that tarnished unevenly with a couple hours of wear. A corner that didn't touch my wrist kept turning black. I returned it in-store. I agree that the tarnishing is hideous and you should call their service line. I'm sure they'll help you.


----------



## veronabrit

i had one of my tiffany bracelet (the bead one) turn a weird orange color/tint after wearing it once. I took it back and they exchanged it for me no problem.


----------



## beachy10

I had a Tiffany bracelet turn that color but I wore it in a hot tub. Did you get it wet or something? Some good polishing should get it back to new.


----------



## roses5682

wow that is is so disappointing. I'm annoyed for you. Please keep us updated.


----------



## hunniesochic

That much damage within two weeks? Unacceptable. I would bring back to T&C asap to exchange or a new one.


----------



## Contessa

I wonder if they used real pure silver as opposed to "sterling"?

Your best bet is to take it to Tiffanys ASAP.


----------



## skyqueen

OH, DEAR...
My girlfriend got the "Return To" heart necklace (heavy chain) and matching bracelet. The necklace turned black after she wore it twice, the bracelet stayed perfect. We think it was a chemical reaction, something different in her neck skin/wrist skin. She has to clean it everytime she wears it.


----------



## surfergirljen

WOW that is AWFUL!!!  I cannot believe it! I have to think they skipped a step here or something, like maybe there's a coating they put on it that they forgot??? That's insane! 

Call customer service and tell them you want to mail it back for an exchange/refund. They'll help you. 

On a side note, oxygen really does affect silver - I have a necklace with a charm similar in my jewelry box - for some reason half was in a little "baggie" bag, half out - and you can draw a line exactly where the baggie'd half was - it looked like NEW, the other half was black! Crazy!


----------



## Ratnapur

I wear mostly sterling silver, and also collect sterling household stuff, spoons, candlesticks, etc., many vintage or antique as well as new. I've noticed that different pieces can tarnish at far different speeds than others, who never seem to tarnish. Tarnishing is caused by many external influences. It's really a reaction to sulphur in the environment.  Even wearing and storing silver near eggs/coming into contact with eggs and onions, for example, can hasten the tarnishing.  I also believe that the quality of the silver and the amount of base metal in it may not be the purity stated (I think that not all sterling is exactly the purity stated, i.e., .925 may not be exactly 92.5 % pure silver; there may be either a miniscule amount more or less in the piece.)  That also may be why some pieces tarnish much faster, even though "living" in exactly the same circumstances as another piece.  This may be why your bracelet is not tarnished, and the necklace is--Tiffany's may have gotten the silver from different manufacturers.  Also, some sterling nowadays is laquered with some form of anti-tarnish stuff.

As someone else said, perhaps the skin around your neck and chest is having a reaction. Forgive me saying this, but has it been very hot when you were wearing the necklace, and you could've been sweating more than normal?  I don't exactly pour off buckets of sweat myself, but I have noticed that, when it's hot, some heavy sterling pendants irritate my chest and neck, as if they are rubbing on it, and cause a slight rash, so perhaps this could also cause a chemical reaction with your silver?  I know that, if I wear non-silver/gold chains, I get a contact dermatitis rash around my neck; or a ring will blacken my finger, yet I can wear the same type of stuff as a bracelet with no itching or rash, etc., so I think chest/neck skin is different.

I would not attempt to clean it yourself, especially with that blue heart pendant being what it is. It may damage that; and, also, being Tiffany's, they should provide good customer service, and replace, or at least professionally clean the necklace for you.  No silver, if cared for properly, should tarnnish that fast; in fact, I've NEVER seen silver, even cheap stuff, tarnish that soon!

Let us know what happened!


----------



## chicinthecity777

You should call your nearest Tiffany's customer service and post it back to them for any refund or exchange. I haven't seen anything sliver tarnish like this.


----------



## Jayne1

Ratnapur said:


> I wear mostly sterling silver, and also collect sterling household stuff, spoons, candlesticks, etc., many vintage or antique as well as new. I've noticed that different pieces can tarnish at far different speeds than others, who never seem to tarnish. Tarnishing is caused by many external influences. It's really a reaction to sulphur in the environment.  Even wearing and storing silver near eggs/coming into contact with eggs and onions, for example, can hasten the tarnishing.  I also believe that the quality of the silver and the amount of base metal in it may not be the purity stated (I think that not all sterling is exactly the purity stated, i.e., .925 may not be exactly 92.5 % pure silver; there may be either a miniscule amount more or less in the piece.)  That also may be why some pieces tarnish much faster, even though "living" in exactly the same circumstances as another piece.  This may be why your bracelet is not tarnished, and the necklace is--Tiffany's may have gotten the silver from different manufacturers.  Also, some sterling nowadays is laquered with some form of anti-tarnish stuff.
> 
> As someone else said, perhaps the skin around your neck and chest is having a reaction. Forgive me saying this, but has it been very hot when you were wearing the necklace, and you could've been sweating more than normal?  I don't exactly pour off buckets of sweat myself, but I have noticed that, when it's hot, some heavy sterling pendants irritate my chest and neck, as if they are rubbing on it, and cause a slight rash, so perhaps this could also cause a chemical reaction with your silver?  I know that, if I wear non-silver/gold chains, I get a contact dermatitis rash around my neck; or a ring will blacken my finger, yet I can wear the same type of stuff as a bracelet with no itching or rash, etc., so I think chest/neck skin is different.
> 
> I would not attempt to clean it yourself, especially with that blue heart pendant being what it is. It may damage that; and, also, being Tiffany's, they should provide good customer service, and replace, or at least professionally clean the necklace for you.  No silver, if cared for properly, should tarnnish that fast; in fact, I've NEVER seen silver, even cheap stuff, tarnish that soon!
> 
> Let us know what happened!


Worth repeating!

Also, what about sunblock, perfume etc that may have come in contact with your necklace? 

I'd still make the trip back (or mail it back) and get a replacement.


----------



## stlala

OMG! I've never had that happen with my tiffany & co pieces. If the nearest store is too far I'd at least call and tell them, I'm sure t&co has a warranty for their products. You may be able to send it via mail for a new one.


----------



## Compass Rose

I have had several Tiffany pieces for years and I have never experienced anything like that at all.  Were you in a hot tub or maybe a swimming pool that had loads of chlorine in it?  That's the only thing I can think of that would harm silver.  I've even had some silver pieces from Mexico that I wore in a pool and nothing ever that close happened to my stuff.  Hope you can work something out with Tiffany.  I'd be contacting CS in a big hurry.


----------



## mistikat

Chlorine also causes silver to tarnish so swimming with your silver jewelry on will create unusual tarnish as well. So can excess humidity.


----------



## ouija board

Sweat will absolutely do that to a necklace, and much much faster than just about anything except for sulfur. It may also be why your bracelet is pristine; you don't sweat as much around your wrists.  I've also found that chains or anything with small nooks and crannies turns black faster. I had a necklace with a thin chain like yours, and it turned black in two wearings during the hot summer. I'm sure Tiffany's can polish the tarnish off to look brand new, but unless you wear it over a shirt or only in the winter, I bet it happens again.  You may want to see if Tiffany's recommends dipping the chain in a liquid jewelry cleaner after each use; the heart tag could probably just be rubbed with a polishing cloth to keep it shiny. OR exchange it for a bracelet or earrings that is less high maintenance. Good luck!


----------



## lovely_bag

nchid2700 said:


> Well, the closest Tiffany is like 3.5 hours away from me   Does anyone know if I called them, and explained my issue and sent it back, if they would refund me?  I was just going to resell it, but I honestly don't know of anyone who would even WANT a necklace in this condition...


This is definitely a task for customer services.
What I  don't understand though is why wanted to sell a necklace after only 2 weeks? Did you want to sell it immediately, before it turned black? 

When I saw the necklace on the photos I could not believe you bought it at Tiffany's.

Good luck!!


----------



## eye candy

Hmm..my sister-in-law has a tiffany silver picaso heart necklace..  she's been wearing it for 10+ years and it still looks brand new.  she just uses those silver jewelry liquid cleaners you could get at RiteAid.  you should definitely call customer service.




amateurjeweler said:


> Tiffany offers free rhodium plating on sterling items? Is this true? What about ruthenium? I'd love to turn a couple of pieces gunmetal.


lol.  rhodium plating - that's only for white gold indeed.  I just wanted to bring a point that tiffany's customer service when it comes to jewelry servicing is great. 

Definitely let us know how it goes nchid!  good luck.


----------



## Candice0985

eye candy said:


> Hmm..my sister-in-law has a tiffany silver picaso heart necklace..  she's been wearing it for 10+ years and it still looks brand new.  she just uses those silver jewelry liquid cleaners you could get at RiteAid.  you should definitely call customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  *rhodium plating - that's only for white gold indeed.*  I just wanted to bring a point that tiffany's customer service when it comes to jewelry servicing is great.
> 
> Definitely let us know how it goes nchid!  good luck.


I have had silver pieces rhodium plated, it's great for preventing tarnishing, just re-dip the piece once a year to ensure it stays coated.


----------



## eye candy

Candice0985 said:


> I have had silver pieces rhodium plated, it's great for preventing tarnishing, just re-dip the piece once a year to ensure it stays coated.



Oh..I didn't know that.  Candice IS a pro at this!  We've been comparing different gold in other threads.  Thanks Candice!


----------



## Candice0985

eye candy said:


> Oh..I didn't know that.  Candice IS a pro at this!  We've been comparing different gold in other threads.  Thanks Candice!


 but I have to add, I don't know if OP can rhodium plate this particular piece because of the enamel....THAT I do not know!!


----------



## pinkboopy25

I don't wear silver, but I know with me, if I wear anything other than 18k yellow gold around my neck, it leaves me with green rings around my neck. Something to do with the area and the chemicals reacting. I don't have an issue with rings or bracelets, just necklaces.

But yeah, you'd expect a lot more from Tiffany, especially with it being so new!


----------



## darkangel07760

Ratnapur said:


> I wear mostly sterling silver, and also collect sterling household stuff, spoons, candlesticks, etc., many vintage or antique as well as new. I've noticed that different pieces can tarnish at far different speeds than others, who never seem to tarnish. Tarnishing is caused by many external influences. It's really a reaction to sulphur in the environment.  Even wearing and storing silver near eggs/coming into contact with eggs and onions, for example, can hasten the tarnishing.  I also believe that the quality of the silver and the amount of base metal in it may not be the purity stated (I think that not all sterling is exactly the purity stated, i.e., .925 may not be exactly 92.5 % pure silver; there may be either a miniscule amount more or less in the piece.)  That also may be why some pieces tarnish much faster, even though "living" in exactly the same circumstances as another piece.  This may be why your bracelet is not tarnished, and the necklace is--Tiffany's may have gotten the silver from different manufacturers.  Also, some sterling nowadays is laquered with some form of anti-tarnish stuff.
> 
> As someone else said, perhaps the skin around your neck and chest is having a reaction. Forgive me saying this, but has it been very hot when you were wearing the necklace, and you could've been sweating more than normal?  I don't exactly pour off buckets of sweat myself, but I have noticed that, when it's hot, some heavy sterling pendants irritate my chest and neck, as if they are rubbing on it, and cause a slight rash, so perhaps this could also cause a chemical reaction with your silver?  I know that, if I wear non-silver/gold chains, I get a contact dermatitis rash around my neck; or a ring will blacken my finger, yet I can wear the same type of stuff as a bracelet with no itching or rash, etc., so I think chest/neck skin is different.
> 
> I would not attempt to clean it yourself, especially with that blue heart pendant being what it is. It may damage that; and, also, being Tiffany's, they should provide good customer service, and replace, or at least professionally clean the necklace for you.  No silver, if cared for properly, should tarnnish that fast; in fact, I've NEVER seen silver, even cheap stuff, tarnish that soon!
> 
> Let us know what happened!


 
Thank you for this information... I find this very helpful for myself.  
I actually have purposely tarnished silver for the antiqued/blackened look with a hardboiled egg on purpose... Never stays tranishedlike that for long though, at least not for me!


----------



## darkangel07760

Call them for sure!  Something definitely went wrong, like surfergirljen also mentioned!


----------



## being.myself

Wow, that's mind-boggling.  I've got a T&C silver necklace that's basically sat in the little blue bag for about two years (it was a gift and I grew out of the style) and that has barely tarnished at all.


----------



## chantal1922

That is horrible. Hopefully you can exchange the necklace or get a refund.


----------



## charleston-mom

I think what people don't realize is that Tiffany's was sold and is now a corporation under new ownership.  The quality of the silver is no longer the same.  The diamonds are not either.  They are using poor quality diamonds now, with flaws that are noticeable under a loop, and trading on the name that is known for quality after all these years.  Tiffany is no longer the same company it once was unfortunately.  I bought one of their newer lock charms and returned it after 5 days for the same reason.  It turned after one wearing, not even against my skin.  I'm no longer purchasing anything.  I'm only keeping my older items.  It's a shame.


----------



## CoffeePrincess

Charleston-mom, when and to whom was Tiffany's sold? I understand that Richemont and others were potentially interested in acquiring Tiffany's, but the corporate filings of Tiffany's don't indicate that any such deal was made (and such an acquisition would be a material corporate event which would likely have to be disclosed).


----------



## happywife18

Oh my God! I hope CS will replace it. I bought all my silver pieces at Tiffany. I've been wearing them non-stop since April and they still look brand new.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Wow!! That's a crazy difference for only two weeks, I would definitely contact their customer service!


----------



## eye candy

charleston-mom said:


> I think what people don't realize is that Tiffany's was sold and is now a corporation under new ownership.  The quality of the silver is no longer the same.  The diamonds are not either.  They are using poor quality diamonds now, with flaws that are noticeable under a loop, and trading on the name that is known for quality after all these years.  Tiffany is no longer the same company it once was unfortunately.  I bought one of their newer lock charms and returned it after 5 days for the same reason.  It turned after one wearing, not even against my skin.  I'm no longer purchasing anything.  I'm only keeping my older items.  It's a shame.



I've notice this too actually and wondered about this.    Back in 2000, most of their diamonds were an E grade (i.e. tiffany legacy diamond earrings, shared-setting rings, victoria wedding bands).  I would even receive a nice leather case booklet with their diamond certificate.  Lately, the diamonds on their rings/earrings are mostly G quality with the exception of their Metro and Soleste that are made in Belgium - perhaps they are using an E for these.  Their Novo's pave band uses Gs.  And they no longer give leather case booklets for the certificates.  Disappointing indeed.


----------



## texasbrooke

That exact effect happened to my daughter's exact same necklace from salt water.  It cleaned right up with a dip in liquid silver polish and a few rubs of a silver cloth. Don't know if you were in or around salt water, but hope this helps.  :o)


----------



## gabz

any news from the OP?


----------



## Jujuma

I have several Tiffany pieces from the 70's that my mom gave me. I cringe at how she takes care of her jewelery, in other words she doesn't. They are perfect, no tarnish, brand new looking. I hate when you pay for quality and don't get it. I have one pair of David Yurman earrings I am unhappy with. I bought them as everyday earrings and barely wear them cuz they are so hard to keep clean. I didn't realize this till it was too late to return them, so I would def do something with your items ASAP. Good luck.


----------



## FreshLilies

Whoa! My mouth literally fell open looking at your pics, OP. Please keep us updated!


----------



## nchid2700

lovely_bag said:


> This is definitely a task for customer services.
> What I  don't understand though is why wanted to sell a necklace after only 2 weeks? Did you want to sell it immediately, before it turned black?
> 
> When I saw the necklace on the photos I could not believe you bought it at Tiffany's.
> 
> Good luck!!



Hi...

Thanks for your response!  I've been on vacation and haven't been on here in over a week...I have to finish reading everyone else's comments and suggestions, but to answer your question...I was thinking about selling it because I was verrry frustrated with it. IMO, a necklace from a store such as Tiffany should NOT get like that after 2 or 3 wearings!  I'm always busy and don't like to deal with stuff, so I was thinking that maybe someone else would be able to polish it up a bit and appreciate it, meanwhile I'd make a little bit of extra money, so it wouldn't be a COMPLETE loss. I took pics of it and everything to post on eBay, but then when I actually saw the pics, they made me realize just how horrible it actually looked!

I'm like that with alot of things I buy, though. I just like to avoid all hassles and problems, so whenever I have an issue with something I buy, instead of contacting the seller or returning the item to the store, I usually just resell whatever it is on eBay.  There's literally some jewelery that I've only worn once or twice, other pieces I've NEVER even worn that I've resold on eBay in the past...  Kind of a waste of money, I know, but I work alot and never have the time to be taking stuff back, or be on the phone for hours w/ customer service.      

Anyway, this weekend if I have time, I'm going to try to clean it and see how that goes.  If it still looks bad, I will contact Tiffany, but as I said there are NO Tiffany stores near me...


----------



## nchid2700

beachy10 said:


> I had a Tiffany bracelet turn that color but I wore it in a hot tub. Did you get it wet or something? Some good polishing should get it back to new.



Nope. Never got it wet. I'm very careful w/ all my jewelry. Never wear them in water, or in the shower. Keep them in their pouches when I'm not wearing them. This blows my mind. One of my coworkers showers AND swims w/ ALL of her jewelry on. She never takes any of it off, and all of her silver looms beautiful. I'm sooo careful, and loon what I get to deal with...lol. I was away for awhile, but I think I'll try to contact tiffany over the weekend. I'll keep you all updated. Thanks soooo much for the responses!


----------



## kayti

I wouldn't sell it off to someone, I'd return it to Tiffanys! Call them immediately and get a new one. The longer you wait to return it the more suspicious/awkward it might be.


----------



## nchid2700

Jayne1 said:


> Worth repeating!
> 
> Also, what about sunblock, perfume etc that may have come in contact with your necklace?
> 
> I'd still make the trip back (or mail it back) and get a replacement.



Nope...  Nothing at all could have came in contact w/ it.  I purposely never spray perfume on my neck so I don't ruin my necklaces...  No lotion. No sunblock. Nothing. 

Also to answer Ratnapur's question...  I remember it WAS hot out when I wore the necklace, but I've worn other silver jewelry those days and everything else was perfectly fine.  Also, I've worn my other Tiffany necklaces in VERY sweaty conditions, such as the beach, working out, and hiking and never had any problems whatsoever. To me, something had to be defective w the necklace for it to be tarnished this bad.  I'll just call Tiffany this weekend and update you guys with the outcome.


----------



## girliceclimber

That's crazy.  I've seen people complain about one random Tiffanys item tarnishing a lot, when their other items were fine. I bet that once in awhile a dud slips through (maybe they forgot to do the final treatment/coating on this particular piece) and they accidentally sell it.  I would absolutely return it -- you might be able to ship it to them, then they could ship a new one back to you.  I mean, it looks like the chain even got all tarnished, and that just never happens!


----------



## eye candy

kayti said:


> I wouldn't sell it off to someone, I'd return it to Tiffanys! Call them immediately and get a new one. The longer you wait to return it the more suspicious/awkward it might be.



I agree with this!


----------



## chantal1922

kayti said:


> I wouldn't sell it off to someone, I'd return it to Tiffanys! Call them immediately and get a new one. The longer you wait to return it the more suspicious/awkward it might be.


ditto


----------



## steno11

By any chance have you worn this in the pool?  Chlorine will do that to silver very fast.


----------



## Princess Pink

kayti said:


> I wouldn't sell it off to someone, I'd return it to Tiffanys! Call them immediately and get a new one. The longer you wait to return it the more suspicious/awkward it might be.



I agree. It would be almost dishonest to clean it up then sell it on to someone, knowing that its obviously faulty. As the OP has said many times that there is no Tiffany near her or it takes three hours or something :wondering there is something seriously wrong here one way or another, and I think rather than going on and on about it on this thread, just take the time and get to Tiffany to have it sorted properly.


----------



## madeofdreams

I live in the tropics, perspire a lot and the chain of my necklace does turn darkish tarnished after a while, but usually that's at least a few months down the road of constant wearing that does this. My oldest item from 06 is still in good condition although I do polish and dip it from time to time.

I would return the item asap before they try to shift the blame back on you. Start by emailing their customer service and see what they suggest. Good luck and let us know what happens


----------



## Candice0985

Princess Pink said:


> I agree. It would be almost dishonest to clean it up then sell it on to someone, knowing that its obviously faulty. As the OP has said many times that there is no Tiffany near her or it takes three hours or something :wondering there is something seriously wrong here one way or another, and I think rather than going on and on about it on this thread, just take the time and get to Tiffany to have it sorted properly.


I know there's been cases where if something was seriously wrong with a piece then tiffany can send a pre paid envelope to your house and then you send it back to the store? I would contact customer service and tell them how unhappy you are.


----------



## baglici0us

I've seen that sort of tarnish before and it will definitely clean right off really easily. Just contact customer service, send them photos + a copy of your receipt and they should be able to look after you.

It usually happens when the silversmith leaves a coating after polishing that has a reaction with your skin/something to do with the heat on the day. 

The tarnish occurs more quickly on the pendant because it has more contact with your skin and your neck gets sweaty when its hot. Usually after its been cleaned once, there shouldn't be any further issues.


----------



## Ratnapur

Doesn't Tiffany's offer free return postage, as someone said here? (I'd also insure it.)  

They should make good on their merchandise.


----------



## shopaholic1987

Did the OP get this sorted.


----------



## merekat703

nchid2700 said:


> Nope...  Nothing at all could have came in contact w/ it.  I purposely never spray perfume on my neck so I don't ruin my necklaces...  No lotion. No sunblock. Nothing.
> 
> Also to answer Ratnapur's question...  I remember it WAS hot out when I wore the necklace, but I've worn other silver jewelry those days and everything else was perfectly fine.  Also, I've worn my other Tiffany necklaces in VERY sweaty conditions, such as the beach, working out, and hiking and never had any problems whatsoever. To me, something had to be defective w the necklace for it to be tarnished this bad.  I'll just call Tiffany this weekend and update you guys with the outcome.



Don't bother trying to clean it, just mail it back to them and have them replace it. I have never seen that happen and I wear my Tiffany pieces in the ocean, bed, shower etc.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

What was the outcome of this?  Were you able to return it?


----------



## zjajkj

that is so disgusting, no way after 2 weeks!! Call them, tell them the problem, have one of them to pick up from your place or ship to them.


----------



## DiorKiss

Hi gals!

I went on a vacation to Monaco last week and I thought the best souvenir would be a little something from Tiffany's. I bought a silver necklace, wore it for about two or three times and it's tarnished! It's totally black around the edges, it looks scratched and it's dull.
I was so careful with it - it's my first piece of Tiffany's so I didn't want to get any sunscreen or perfume on it, and I kept it away from water at all times. I feel so bad!

I don't live near a Tiffany's store so I'm planning on calling one that's relatively nearby tomorrow to see what they can do. I hope they'll give me a new one (it's just a return to Tiffany's piece) or clean it because I feel so bad about it!

Has anyone had a similar experience? I loved the service I got in store so I'm sure they'll handle the issue with class.


----------



## Prufrock613

I'm so sorry this happened to you!  What a disappointment.  Hopefully, Tiffany's will allow you to exchange/return. Something has to be off with the piece.  I do not baby my T silver.  I have worn EP rings and necklaces all summer long, without anything like this occurring.

Good luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Susimoo

DK

It just happened to me for the first time!! I have quite a few pieces of Tiffany silver and it has never happened before.

Call them. They will change it for you I am sure. That's what they did for me and they were wonderful about it. I upgraded my DBTY SS 7 pointer to a platinum 0.14 to ensure no repeat .
That is one of the reasons I am happy to spend the premium to buy a Tiffany piece. The customer service, IMHO, is second to none.

(I did have another disaster thought. The day I bought then SS DBTY, I put my SS Mini Lock necklace in the box. So when I returened the DBTY I also sent back my perfectly good Lock necklace:cry:.
They have search for it but to no avail. This is what I want to do to me right now

Good luck, be sure to tell us how you get on.


----------



## dancingtiffany

It happens. Silver really tarnishes. When I first wore my silver Tiffany necklace, it became dull few days after. 

Buy a polishing cloth. I bought a Connoisseur polishing cloth (for silver and gold) from Tiffany's. It brings back the shine and luster.


----------



## beachy10

Yep, just polish it and it will look new.


----------



## Seham

Silver tarnishes in humid weather that's only natural
This why it's highly recommended to polish silver regularly 

Good luck


----------



## DiorKiss

I know you're supposed to polish silver - I have a silver dip from my jeweler's but it didn't work, that's why I'm so confused about it. Thanks for al the tips and replies!


----------



## ame

I use a silver cloth to clean mine.


----------



## alf13

I have gotten a couple of silver pieces dipped (plated, really, but my jeweler calls it a dip) in rhodium at my jeweler's. It's the same process used for white gold jewelry when it starts to yellow. Cheap, fast, and I've only had to do it once to keep the tarnish away.


----------



## mtngirl1324

I just received my first piece from my fiance for my birthday- a silver Notes initial pendant. I love it!!!  I wear it nearly every day and just love it- 'K' is both of our first initial and will soon be my new last name's first initial, as we are getting married in less than 3 months.

However... there are these dark lines running across the pendant now that kind of remind me of sand lines on the beach. I haven't gotten a Tiffany polishing cloth yet, but is this a normal amount of tarnish for only wearing it for 2 weeks? I am super careful about not spraying perfume near my chest, I don't wear it to workout or when I am sweaty, etc. Is it like reacting with my skin chemistry or something? If this is normal, I'm relieved- I'll just polish it regularly. But if its not, maybe we should return it? This was kind of an expensive piece for us, and I don't want to keep it if this isn't how it normally tarnishes. :cry:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













What do ya'll think? Sorry about the chipped nail polish. I know the lines look fuzzy in the pics but they're pretty strong IRL. (And don't mind the pilgrim hat reflection- these were taken at work; I'm a librarian and that is left over from a display last year.)


----------



## ame

Depends on your chemistry. On me, within minutes. On others, never.  Get a silver polishing cloth and it should take it off.


----------



## mtngirl1324

Ok, good, so its not just me. =) Thanks! Now I feel better about just picking up a polishing cloth tonight on my way home.


----------



## merekat703

I have never had tiffany tarnish.


----------



## ame

Man do I envy that!


----------



## saligator

Take it back. I think some of their "blue bags" which are supposed to stop tarnish, actually cause it. There have been other reports of this over the years here on TpF. 

I just returned a piece with the same problem and asked for a new bag, new box and a free polishing cloth. Good luck!


----------



## LVoeletters

My Tiffanys never tarnishes on me these days, but when I store them away for a significant period of time it does. I have noticed though on people that the infinity and RTT tarnish faster than others.


I've seen people after a week or 2 come in with their piece and Tiffanys cleans it completely free of charge or replaces it because it shouldnt tarnish that quick but for some people it does. bring it back to tiffany.


----------



## vannarene

I got the medium RTT heart tag with enamel last week on Tuesday... The whole silver side is already tarnished VERY badly and I haven't used any hair product, perfume that it can come in contact with 

Do I just need to use silver polish every time I wear it enamel side out? I literally wore it one day with the silver side to my skin, and a few days it was silver side down but over a t-shirt. I took a bit of toothpaste to it and it took off some of the tarnish but the majority is still there. I haven't had this problem with my initial note disk charm and I've had that for almost a month, skin contact and not.

A gal at work told me to take it back and have them exchange it. Idk!

I've also had my filigree heart pendant for two months and that hasn't tarnished either.


----------



## katieny

The only time my Tiffany has tarnished is when it has come in contact with bleach.


----------



## AndieAbroad

That does seem really strange. My Tiffany silver has never tarnished. It gets a tiny bit dull over time...but by 'over time' I mean like, years, and nothing that a quick wipe with silver polish doesn't bring right back to brand new.

I would bring it back into the store ASAP and show them. Also, don't let them know that you used toothpaste on it. That would most likely void the unspoken warrantee that all of their items carry.


----------



## rabbits

I've the RTT tag bracelet which I wear often and its still looking good. Its scratched up as with most bracelets, but still in shiny shape, especially after a wash with hand soap.


----------



## BreadnGem

I had a similar problem too. My rtt heart tag pendant (full silver one) tends to tarnish quite quickly whereas there is no tarnish on my ss dbty necklace at all, even though i wear the dbty everyday and sometimes even forget to take it off before showering! I cannot figure out why my rtt pendant tarnishes so fast also.


----------



## Caz71

My medium rtt is ok.it was my small rtt which tarnishes. The writing some letters are blackish.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

My heart tags (medium and small) are fine and doesn't tarnish that quickly. I've a silver disc by my uni which blackens ridiculously quick - I wear it for one day and the back is black. I polish it into high shine, put it into an airlock bag and within a few months, I notice the tarnish is back.

Yet I've never experienced this sort of thing with Tiffany...

I've a double mini heart tag RTT necklace though, one with a blue enamel heart, and noticed that the back of the hearts tend to go a little 'cloudy'.


----------



## Caz71

Omg yes my mini blue heart cloudy all the time. Maybe need to wear more often?


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Caz71 said:


> Omg yes my mini blue heart cloudy all the time. Maybe need to wear more often?



I wore it exclusively for over a week and the cloudy situation didn't change - no worse, no better. It just won't go back to its shiny new state even after polishing it. So strange that this happens!! I saw a pink mini heart at Tiffany's this weekend (uber cute!) and wonder if the same thing also happens?


----------



## AndieAbroad

Do you think the cloudiness is a haze of teeny tiny scratches from rubbing together all the time? I've never got one of the double tags because I'm terrified of this. It's also what's scaring me off the Cartier Trinity ring!


----------



## Caz71

AndieAbroad said:


> Do you think the cloudiness is a haze of teeny tiny scratches from rubbing together all the time? I've never got one of the double tags because I'm terrified of this. It's also what's scaring me off the Cartier Trinity ring!



Andie I reckon so!! Bah


----------



## vannarene

AndieAbroad said:


> Do you think the cloudiness is a haze of teeny tiny scratches from rubbing together all the time? I've never got one of the double tags because I'm terrified of this. It's also what's scaring me off the Cartier Trinity ring!



Not for me! I had it silver side down, no way scratches were gonna get on it that bad and I had only worn it one day over my shirt and one day on my skin. I'll take it back sometime this week and have them look at it.


----------



## Mcandy

Maybe your sweat have too much sulfur.. Its the chemical that makes your silver tarnish easily. What you should do is get a small container, place an aluminum foil in it, put warm water and salt and baking soda or either just salt or baking soda... I tried it with a really old bangle and it cleared up in minutes


----------



## Lemonbee

Silver will tarnish or discolour more or less depending on your own body chemistry and what kind of cleaning and body products you use. A lot of personal care items are heavy on the chemicals.


----------



## Clifmar

nchid2700 said:


> SOOOO disappointed...  I normally ALWAYS wear Tiffany jewelry and have always been happy with the way it holds up.  I have some pieces for 5+ years that I have never even polished or cleaned and they don't even have a speck of tarnish on them and still look shiny and new...
> 
> So can ANYONE please tell me why this necklace I purchased exactly 2 WEEKS AGO from today looks like this?  It's practically blackkkk!!!  PLEASE NOTE THAT I ONLY WORE THIS NECKLACE 3 TIMES TOTAL, AND WHEN I WAS NOT WEARING IT, IT WAS STORED IN ITS LITTLE BLUE BAG!  I also do not shower or swim with my jewelry on, and do not spray perfume on my neck when I am wearing necklaces.
> 
> I just do not get it???  I've NEVER in my life had a piece of jewelry tarnish this horribly...AND IN SUCH A SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME!  I purchased it directly from Tiffany, so authenticity is not an issue...  Also, the matching bracelet that I bought on the SAME DAY is in PERFECT condition, still looking perfectly shiny and new...and I've been wearing that bracelet EVERY single day since I purchased it...so it couldn't be a body chemistry/acidity issue if I've been wearing the bracelet and that's fine, could it???
> 
> Please view the pictures I posted below and offer your suggestions...  Also, if anyone knows any solutions to clean this kind of tarnish, your help would be greatly appreciated!  I'm also going to post a picture of the matching bracelet that I purchased along with the necklace so you can see how shiny and perfect that still looks...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> *HERE ARE THE BEFORE PICTURES...2 WEEKS AGO FROM TODAY:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(And here is a picture of the bracelet, for reference...)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> AND HEREEEE IS THE UGLY MESS THAT I'M DEALING WITH TWO WEEKS/3 WEARINGS LATER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BRACELET, HOWEVER, IS STILL BEAUTIFUL AND GOING STRONG!  WTFFF???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had the same piece and the same thing happened to me. I just woke up and it looked exactly like that.


----------

